# Como hacer un control proporcional en simulink



## JONATHANV (Dic 11, 2008)

hola soy jonathan quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar en armar un motor dc en simulink y despues unirlo a un eslabon, es decir, a un cuerpo por que quiero hacer un control proporcional y utilizar una ley de contol pero no entiendo como hacerle


----------



## mabauti (Dic 11, 2008)

leete el manual de usuario ahi vienen ejemplos. Necesitaras la funcion de transferencia del motor y el control proporcional es una ganancia.


----------



## JONATHANV (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta pero el problema que tengo es el siguiente, el motor ya lo tengo y el robot tambien pero al momento de querer conectar el motor al robot no puedo por que no son de la misma entrada es lo unico que me falta ya le eh buscado y no encuentro


----------



## jomaza (Dic 12, 2008)

En el anexo explican como simular un motor dc con un algoritmo PI, depronto te sirva de algo


----------



## JONATHANV (Dic 12, 2008)

Gracias lo checare y seguire los pasos


----------

